# Gun season....



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well it did not go as hoped for this season. I was only able to get out Friday and Sunday so my time was limited. I decided to switch it up and head to my Other property that I hadn't been too since end of October. Wanted to check the cam anyways and see if some of my deer from last year had shown up since most went M.I.A. Had very minimal pics compared to what I was used too. I did notice more coyote activity than usual. "Prints, Feces and speaking with property owner" he isn't a hunter and has a little .17 he has and ended up killing a coyote out of his dining room window in the middle of the day. Well I got out Friday morning and grabbed my SD card and got in the stand. Didn't want to pull my phone out til light so I waited. Anxiously. Was more excited to see if any big deer had shown up than the possibility of one walking in front of me lol. After a few scrolls on my
Phone i got an awesome pic of a coyote that looks to be at least 50lbs+! Ended up seeing a deer from last year as well who turned into a good deer. I passed him the last day of the season last year and ate my tag because he was too small and lost half his rack the day before! So it's cool to see how much he has grown in less than a year! I have a new buck that came in too! To say he didn't get my amped up is an under statement! Hog county whitetail supplements sure do bring them in from everywhere!! Wish I had
A better view of him but man he sure does look wide with good tine length and his body is enormous!!! Hoping to get another pic to see if he is in the area or passing through which where I hunt it would make it hard to be a pass through deer but never know! Sure am excited though! Well after checking the pics I had a nice little 2.5 year old 10 point come through. I thought man it's going to be on today. Little did I know he's the only deer I would see the entire day. I hit a doe bleat and within about 45 seconds I had the coyote from Cam come screaming in and running right through. Could not get him too stop. He's a gorgeous dog but an absolute monster and needs to go. I've realized this entire year I didn't get a single yearling photo so I know they did a hit on what was around. Well The rest of the day I didn't see a thing but a ton of blue jays and cardinals. Today I went out in the morning with the only action being spooking a deer bedded down by the trail where I walk in. After about two hours I decided to walk into the woods and stalk around. I get to a spot to sit and listen and hear a deer busting through the thicket. Out comes a button buck not 15 yards from me. Looks around for a second then takes off down the hill and stops about 30 yards and just listens. I hear something else busting through the thicket and out jumps a nice coyote. He stops for a quick second and then follows after the button buck. Well luckily he stopped for a split second and I dropped him in his spot. Really clean healthy dog. Cleanest teeth I've ever seen on a coyote before. Roughly 35-40lbs. After that I decided too walk the tall weeds out to see if I could kick anything up and jumped three Does. Came back for afternoon sit and didn't see a single deer. They sure do bed down during gun season compared too
Bow. Hoping the big boy shows himself just once and slips up! Good luck to everyone else the rest of the season!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A real nice buck! And a real nice dead yote good job on that.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a beautiful coyote but it's good to put an end to his life. That's a nice buck also, maybe you'll put an end to him during ML season 
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive yet to see a yote this year, but you can bet im going to treat any i see as you did.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job on the yote. Hope you get the buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Way to go on the yote. 
Our deer herd needs all the help it can get.
Some neighbors and I declared war on the yotes about three years ago. We've killed many. Besides hunting them, mid summer of this year, traps have been set with a few to date being taken off of them. 
FWIW, if you know of any deer gut piles around, this is a good time to set up on them for yotes. Neighbor killed one early Sunday morning off the gut pile of my deer shot last Wed. 
Saving the bones, head and waste from my deer to put out about Feb. to hunt over.
Looks like you have a real bruiser that's moved in. Thanks for the pics.


----------

